# ENROSSI HAY TEDDER aka Farm King OPINIONS WELCOME



## KYBRONCO (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello ALL,

I am currently looking to purchase another 19' Hay tedder. Looking at the Enrossi built, farm king brand that a local dealer is marketing. We love our KUHN, but they are $1200 higher and the enrossi looks just as nice and heavy. THe dealer says he has had zero issues with the many units he has sold. Does anyone have any experience with these enrossi tedders? Comments and opinions welcome.

Thanks


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

KYBRONCO said:


> Hello ALL,
> 
> I am currently looking to purchase another 19' Hay tedder. Looking at the Enrossi built, farm king brand that a local dealer is marketing. We love our KUHN, but they are $1200 higher and the enrossi looks just as nice and heavy. THe dealer says he has had zero issues with the many units he has sold. Does anyone have any experience with these enrossi tedders? Comments and opinions welcome.
> 
> Thanks


I've had a Ag-Maxx GLPU-4 (a relabeled EnoRossi) for about 10 years. I've had to replace two arms and 3 wheels over that time. Plus as lot of tines.

The tine breakage problem was solved by putting a strap between the tines near the top. (I've post about this in other discussions.)

The wheels where because the tire rubber suffered rubber rot from sitting outside. The outside wheels tend to lose bearings because the collect water when parked outside. Third part wheel/bearing sets are readily available and no big deal to change.

The safety cages are the weakest steel I have ever run across. I've taken the rear center safety bars off completely. Had to re-weld the outside safety bars several times.

I run it over about a 100 acres of moderately rough ground each year, depending on the weather.

It's cheap, but does the job nicely when operated correctly. I cannot let other's ted for me without doing the setup myself.

19' is a good width, not 17'.

Unless you're young, dumb and strong as an ox, get the hydraulic lifts. You'll thank me later.

Hope this helps,

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Had the spaghetti mixer Enrossi, rjmose hit the nail on the head with a lot of points. If storing outside, store with wings down, I liked my hydraulic pick ups.

Will add, needle bearings seemed to be pretty small (located above/below rotors). Had to re-place roll pins that hold the rotor/wheel assembles together (one each outside rotor), is how I noticed the small bearings. Replaced safety one cage and welded one (couple of times).

Best advice, just take the safety cages off, other-wise you end up replacing roll pins and straightening the arms (you don't need to know how I know :huh. I owned this machine for less than 3 seasons (bought new). I think Enrossi is building H & S tedders now.

Now have a six basket Krone (with warranty work being done tomorrow, with less than 10 acres under it's belt). Just goes to show you even a 'tank' can have problems.

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Enrossi don't have the best reputation here with our rough ground. My dealer carries them but only sells them to people with smooth ground.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

r82230 said:


> Now have a six basket Krone (with warranty work being done tomorrow, with less than 10 acres under it's belt). Just goes to show you even a 'tank' can have problems.
> 
> Larry


Here is a picture of the slightly bent parts and one of newly install unbent parts.

View media item 4522View media item 4482
Bad news was, we bent the new parts on first fold up, but discovered what the problem was. More new parts being shipped and tedder is in working condition (while awaiting parts). I can wait for parts, so far I got nothing but good things to say about dealer service and Krone's response.

Larry


----------

